# oil leak



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

Hello. My old Ariens 920018 with a HS-40 Tecumseh is leaking oil when i tilt the machine forward to access the rear of machine. it appears to be coming from around the larger upper Engine shaft that drives the Auger Belt . How hard is this Seal to repair? It does leak a little when sitting, but comes out pretty good when tilted forward. Any information will be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I replaced the seals on my hs-50. Its a job but its not impossible to do and you don't need much for tools. The hardest part was just breaking the gasket for the side. I removed the whole cover and then flipped it over and used a screwdriver and punched the seals out. I replaced them by taking a piece of wood and laying it flat over the seals to make sure they went in flat and not crooked. Finally cleaned up the old gasket put on a new one with sealant and away I went. Only one of my crankshaft seals were leaking but I replaced both so I didn't have to take it apart again. Take some pictures and we can make sure that is the problem or its not something else that could be leaking.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds like an oil seal on the PTO end of the crank shaft. The oil level is below the level of the crankshaft when sitting flat and when leaning the machine forward the oil goes to the crank level and makes it's way out of the seal. The seals are relativel inexpensive. You will need to remove the front cover off the engine and pry the oil seal out and press in a new seal. You should also check the crank bushing as well and you may need to replace that as well because a worn crank bushing will allow some wobble in the crank and that will make the oil seal fail faster.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! I will take a shot at it. Can't stand having a oil leak like that. I will update on how it goes. And thanks for the tip on the crank bushing. I will check that out also. Is the Crank Bushing hard to replace? Please advise. Thanks again.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

You can also take a look at the pulley to make sure everything is good there. If it is unbalanced it may be causing excessive wear. Also over tightened belts can cause them to wear out as well.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Tommy, I don't have this tool, but my buddy does. He did both seals on my old JD with Tec 8hp when I was refurbing the machine. I helped (watched) when he did it. By far the hardest part was removing the auger drive pulley from the crank. Flywheel came off with a quick shot from an air hammer on the shaft. The seals popped out just like the video. We used a piece of PVC tube over the shaft to set the seals back in. No hitting with the hammer like the video. Thought I'd throw out this option to you. Not sure what the 4hp setup is, so may not be an option???


----------

